# τέρμινο



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα!

Είμαι νέο μέλος και ζητώ συγγνώμη αν υπάρχει ήδη στο forum το συγκεκριμένο ερώτημα: Πώς θα μεταφράζατε τον όρο 'τέρμινο' ή 'τέρμενο' στην αγγλική; Γνωρίζω ότι η προέλευση της λέξης είναι ιταλική, αλλά μετά από χρόνια χρήσης, έχει περάσει και στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο. Η φράση έχει ως εξής: 'Ούτε σε μέρες, ούτε σε μήνες, ούτε σε τέρμινα, δεν θα συμβεί αυτό.'

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## sarant (Sep 20, 2012)

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ!

Βασικά η έκφραση είναι "σε τρία τέρμινα" και το τέρμινο είναι απροσδιόριστη (αλλά μεγάλη) μονάδα χρόνου. Ίσως in ages, αλλά ας πουν οι αγγλομαθείς.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες,

για τα της ετυμολογίας, το ΛΚΝ πράγματι δίνει προέλευση από τα ιταλικά (αν και το termino από ό,τι ξέρω δεν είναι ουσιαστικό, αλλά ρήμα - μπορεί βέβαια και να μην τα θυμάμαι καλά), το ΕΛΝΓ ωστόσο λέει ότι η προέλευση είναι από τα λατινικά (terminus = τέρμα). Το λεξικό του Κοραή δίνει μεταξύ άλλων ως απόδοση το eventually, που στην παραπάνω πρόταση μάλλον δεν ταιριάζει πολύ. 

Ίσως _this won't happen in days, or in months, or even *later rather than sooner*_. Ας περιμένουμε τους άλλους όμως, σίγουρα θα υπάρξει κάποια καλύτερη πρόταση...


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Αρχικά το μετέφρασα, 'or ever', αλλά δεν μου πολυάρεσε. Το In ages, δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ομολογώ.


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση και το καλωσόρισμα! Νομίζω ότι στη συγκεκριμένη φράση, έχει την έννοια ότι τελικά δεν θα συμβεί ποτέ, άρα to sooner than later δεν νομίζω ότι ταιριάζει, γιατί υποδηλώνει ότι τελικά θα γίνει κάποια απροσδιόριστη στιγμή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 20, 2012)

Μα η Palavra λέει πως ούτε καν τότε (δλδ ούτε καν αργά ή γρήγορα, αν κατάλαβα σωστά) δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 20, 2012)

Ναι, αυτό λέει η Παλάβρα :) Η αλήθεια είναι πως η απόδοση αυτή δεν μας κάνει για μετάφραση του _τέρμινου_ χωρίς συγκείμενο, βέβαια.


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα η Palavra λέει πως ούτε καν τότε (δλδ ούτε καν αργά ή γρήγορα, αν κατάλαβα σωστά) δεν πρόκειται να γίνει.



Καλημέρα! 
Γενικά η έκφραση sooner than later, νομίζω πως έχει την θετική έννοια του ότι κάποτε ίσως και να συμβεί κάτι, άρα δεν είμαι σίγουρη, ακόμα κι αν βάλουμε 'it won't happen even later than sooner' ότι θα είμαστε σωστοί. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε εσφαλμένα το συγκεκριμένο αγγλικό ιδίωμα παραποιώντας την έννοια του. Ίσως βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, Translit*. Παρότι σου απάντησαν και σε υποδέχτηκαν μεγάλοι διαχειριστές του φόρουμ, κανένας δεν είπε το αυστηρό «μα έχετε όνομα αντικανονικό!». Πράγματι, κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε να αλλάξει το Transliteration, είναι σαν το Translation όνομα πολύ βαρύγδουπο και συνήθως παρακαλούμε να γίνει κάτι πιο τρυφερό και καθημερινό, όπως άλλωστε είναι το Zazula.

Για την πρότασή σου: This will never happen — not in days, not in months, not in a million years.



* Και τώρα πλέον Ladybird. (Ευχαριστώ!)


----------



## Irini (Sep 20, 2012)

Νor when the hell freezes over, nor when pigs fly, nor in a million (κάντο gazillion αν θες) years αν θέλουμε να παίξουμε με κάποιες εκφράσεις.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

... 
It won't happen; not in days, not in years, not even in a month of Sundays.

It won't happen; not in days, not in years, not even in a blue moon. 

Και καλωσόρισες :)

Blue moon - Chris Isaak






Και άλλα μπλε φεγγάρια εκεί κι εκεί.


----------



## Ladybird (Sep 20, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Ίσως τελικά θα είναι καλύτερα να βάλω μια από τις φράσεις που προτείνουν οι Irini kai daeman, αφού η λέξη 'τέρμινο' χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως με μια πιο περιπαικτική/εντελώς ανεπίσημη χροιά. Όσο για το βαρύγδουπο του username, ζητώ συγνώμη, ήταν το πρώτο που ήρθε στο μυαλό μου, όλως περιέργως. Θα σκεφτώ κάτι λιγότερο πομπώδες.


----------

